# Found Old Dump Site



## pistolpete (Jun 7, 2011)

Just came back from an old dump site I found in the woods. I just walked around for about an hour just picking up these bottles...tons are still buried. Anything look interesting?


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's an up close photo of one of the bottles.


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 7, 2011)

Photo of another bottle.


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks interesting enough I would dig it.  1930's-40's but there could be some embossed sodas and milks in there that are worth saving.  Where ya from, Pete?


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2011)

yes ill agree with jay! digg it! the wayne bottle is interesting!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

Dig it to the bottom and take the flask out of Lucifer's hand.  [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey pete,

 Is that a Cushman they're riding in?


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 8, 2011)

I live and work in Oxford, GA. I have my digging stuff today, so if I get a chance, I'm headed back out. After sifting through, here are some other bottles that were in the mess...
 -clorox and purex amber pint bottles
 -very small listerine bottles
 -a pop kola
 -Dr. W.B. Caldwell
 -blue milk of magnesia
 -Swift's Jewel oil
 -Kreml Shampoo
 -small amber lysol bottles
 -and there are some others that are very interesting, with no markings, and no screw top...with seam stopping at neck.

 Not a cushman...our Oxford College of Emory University Athletics custom golf cart.

 Pete


----------

